# 9W From Bear Mtn to Nyack



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if it's advisable to ride on 9W from Bear Mtn Bridge down to the Nyack area? Looking to include that stretch of road on my Sat/Sun morning rides. I would probably run that part 9-10am. Just wondering if the road has somewhat of a shoulder, and the amount of traffic.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

9W is the standard route from Manhattan to Nyack. Many cyclists ride it every weekend. I can only assume that the road north of Nyack is good as well.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 10, 2007)

*Good ride*

the stretch from Bear Mtn, Nyack, George Washington Bridge is a great ride on 9W. Shoulder usually provides plenty space. You'll probably see plenty of cyclists!


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

it's a good ride, and as the others have mentioned you will see a lot of other cyclists. you can also detour into harriman state park, stop at rockland lake and ride along the hudson river from btw rockland lake and nyack beach state parks. if you are interested and don't know the route, i can map it for you.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Ckelly - that would be great if you could map it out for me. I was planning on heading up 7 Lakes Drive up to 9W by Bear Mtn, and then heading south on 9W. If there's some side roads you can suggest that would be appreciated.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1257471 (this link may put you at the end of the route, if so zoom out a bit and head up to the start)

I started this route at Bear Mountain and headed south on 9W, be sure to make the left where 9W splits from rt303. From there it goes into and around Rockland Lake SP. At the top of the hill in the back of the lake make a left (pass a small firehouse) and head down the hill. This will lead to a packed cinder (think high school track) trail that follows along the banks of the Hudson River and ends in Nyack each SP. Exit the park and follow Broadway into Nyack, maybe stop at the Runcible Spoon (you can't miss it). Through downtown Nyack and at the blinking light make a left (Comelison Ave.) Right onto Piermont Ave. and follow that into Piermont (you can detour out to the end of the pier there). Exit Piermont and make a left onto Rockand Rd., nice climb past Tallman Mtn. SP and ending at 9W.

I'm not sure of your ultimate destination from there. If you make a left on 9W it continues south. Later I will make another route that detours into Harriman SP.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

You may want to take note of the side route often used thru stony point. Gets you off 9W in a high traffic area. Coming south I know its a left turn past tompkins cove, but I havent lived nor ridden that route in at least 4 yrs, someone else may be able to offer help-- it takes you down by the river and marina and then back out-- much less stressful by cutting out those few miles of 9W.


----------



## MystA RavE (Aug 16, 2007)

I plan on doing this route this weekend starting from Brooklyn South and back this weekend...I hope I can make it all the way there and back. What are the conditions like on 9W? I assume it's a shoulder on a main road based on the posts. Is it a dedicated bike route?

Also...how do I get on the GW bridge if I'm going down the bike route on the west side? I've never seen an entrance around there.


Thanks!


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

MystA RavE said:


> I plan on doing this route this weekend starting from Brooklyn South and back this weekend...I hope I can make it all the way there and back. What are the conditions like on 9W? I assume it's a shoulder on a main road based on the posts. Is it a dedicated bike route?



IIRC correctly, there is a generous shoulder about 90% of the way. There is a few miles around Stony Point where there is no shoulder and it can get a little sketchy. 9W is pretty heavily travelled in that area with many small shopping centers lining the roadway; maybe 3 miles or so.


----------

